# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  impossible d'accder  l'emplacement rseau %appdata%\.

## nbavoux

bonjour,
je suis nouveau ici et j'aimerai rgler un problme pour lequel je n'ai trouv aucune rponse valide sur le net

en voulant installer itunes sur vista (Dell latitude E 5500) le message suivant apparait en cours d'installation:

Impossible d'accder  l'emplacement rseau %appdata%\.

Y a t il quelqu'un qui puisse m'aider?

merci

----------


## Jannus

Tu as lanc l'installation en tant qu'administrateur ?

----------


## nbavoux

oui j'ai galement vrifi les paramtres d'heure et de dates car j'ai lu que ca pouvait influer!?

----------


## Senji

slt,
Support Apple, tu peux essayer leur tuto.

bye :;):

----------


## nbavoux

merci  toi 
je suis all sur ton lien et j'ai essay plusieurs trucs compliqus (pour moi!) qui n'ont rien donn et j'en ai vit d'autres qui avaient l'air potentiellement dangereux pour l'ensemble du systme.
j'ai ensuite essay une autre ide toute simple qu'ils donnaient : j'ai ouvert un nouveau compte utilisateur (statut administrateur) sur vista et j'ai tent d'installer itunes et l miracle : ca marche!!

de l  comprendre pourquoi...??

ca restera mystrieux mais l'important c'est que ca fonctionne
les conseils les plus simples sont souvent les meilleurs 

merci

----------


## sixface

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai eu le mme problme que nbavoux

J'ai cr un nouveau compte ADMINISTRATEUR (sous Vista)

Et maintenant je peux installer, dsinstaller tout ce que je veux. 

Je pense avoir une explication mme si je ne suis pas un expert en la matiere :
sans le vouloir, quelque chose comme le  registre a peut tre t modifi. Il est difficile de le rcuprer si il n'a pas t sauvegard avant. Si chaque compte a un registre qui lui est propre  lui, alors il faut changer de compte.

Voil je tenais  poster cette rponse, je me suis inscris pour ca, car j'ai cherch pendant des heures et je n'ai pas trouv la solution. Mais enfin la voil =)

----------


## LLB

Salut,

J'ai rencontr le mme problme (le message "Impossible d'accder  l'emplacement rseau %appdata%\" en voulant installer une application en tant admin).

Lancer la console ("cmd") en admin. Taper la commande "echo %APPDATA%". S'il affiche "%APPDATA%", c'est que la variable d'environnement APPDATA n'est pas dfinie (aucune ide pourquoi). Je lui ai donne sa valeur normale (dans mon cas "C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Roaming") et a a rsolu mes soucis. Pour modifier la variable d'environnement : Panneau de configuration > Paramtres systme avancs > Variables d'environnement.

----------

